# Some photo of my R34 GTR uk spec...



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is my BNR34 V-spec UK spec...:chuckle:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

same bumper as mine - and i remember when my engine bay looked like that - don't ever change it that's my advice!


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes of course!!!!! :chuckle:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

that's the car i should have bought from my friend Dario (Maxi) 6 month ago... how stupid i was to let it go....:chairshot

looks nice now it has been resprayed and her new nice parts... 

i've been in this car several times and it really is a noce car to drive... lucky guy :bowdown1:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice!  Clean engine bay.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice, any plans for it mate ?


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

very nice indeed


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like the brakes! Nice 34GTR..


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

nice car and like the brakes too


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for the feedbacks!:thumbsup:
This car was of an user of this forum. Thanks to Maxi!! At the moment I have no projects for the car, is already ready with approximately 450 cv. Saturday i'll change the distribution belt with another one by Tomei.
The brakes is very good...AP Racing with 6 pot, 356 mm, Ferodo DS3000!!!!!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet motor mate:thumbsup:


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

DazGTR said:


> sweet motor mate:thumbsup:


Many thanks my friend!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

z-tune34 said:


> Here is my BNR34 V-spec UK spec...:chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lap timer button for the MFD2 (Nismo)..?!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep it is, laptimer with the Nismo MFD upgrade (I have one on my UK R34 too). I also have the AP brakes.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Car looks very well!


----------



## Seminole81 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice car. Bayside blue is my favorite color on the R34s, along with white.


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi many thanks!!
Yes it's lap timer button for the MFD 2, ver. 1.1 by Nismo!!


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

:squintdan:squintdan


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Lovely mate :smokin:


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

MartyV said:


> Lovely mate :smokin:


Thank you Marty!!


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

z-tune34 said:


> :squintdan:squintdan


Stunning car mate, and i am particularly envious of the mfd up-grade!!:thumbsup:


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

It is a nice change to do immediately...
Fortunately this was already so...


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice interior....look quite similar to M-SPEC


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

jlck said:


> Nice interior....look quite similar to M-SPEC


Thank's jlck...
in a sense is very similar...


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

rb26 said:


> A stunning 34:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Terje.


Many thank's!!!!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice mate. I love it


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful car!


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Lap timer button for the MFD2 (Nismo)..?!


I also have a laptimer button on mine, but no lap timer on my mfd:bawling:


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you for feedback!!!


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Mini-E said:


> I also have a laptimer button on mine, but no lap timer on my mfd:bawling:


Then you don't need it unless you do not upgrade MFD? Right?


----------

